# What books should I read on Natural Horsemanship?



## cjdarlington (May 30, 2010)

I'm looking for book recommendations. So far I have read:


Horse Follow Closely: Native American Horsemanship by Gawani Ponyboy
Natural Horse-Man-Ship by Pat Parelli
Teach Yourself Natural Horsemanship in 14 Days by Eric Bravo
What Your Horse Wants You to Know: What Horses "Bad Behavior" Means and How to Correct It by Gincy Self Bucklin
I want to read "True Horsemanship Through Feel" by Bill Dorrance and Leslie Desmond as well. 

Any other books you guys recommend?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I recommend the one you want to get: Bill's book. They have an online discussion forum called Bill'sbook, discussion limited to it, & you need a copy in order to participate.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never tried his "join up" stuff, but I did enjoy Monty Roberts book The Man Who Listens to Horses.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

The Soul of a Horse by Joe Camp is a pretty good one. Not really a how-to book, but it is insightful and helpful in understanding things from a horses' point of view.


----------



## Madiera (Jul 1, 2010)

I just finished reading "Natural Horsemanship Explained" by Robert M. Miller, DVM. This book was excellent. Very informative.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Clinton Anderson has a good book too.Sorry I can't think what it is called right now.


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am not sure but i have found lots of other books... check out... 100 ways to improve your horses behaviour even if he doesnt have a problem it gives you LOADS of ideas on ways to improve your bond!!!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

A must is Tom Dorrance - repeat Tom - entitled "True Unity" - it is difficult to understand but the modern principles of Natural Horsemanship started with this wise, bent, old, cowboy.

and see if you can find a copy of " The schooling of the western horse" by 
John Richard Young SbN 85131 182 2 

Don't get too hung up on what is the latest fad - nothing is new about horses.
Treating a horse with respect is the fundamental starting point with most of the old horsemasters with perhaps one or two exceptions like the Duke of Newcastle & Baucher.

Remember to know how to do something correctly - you must also recognise how it is done incorrectly.


----------



## cjdarlington (May 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the suggestions. 

I just discovered the books of Mark Rashid---Horses Never Lie and Considering the Horse in particular. LOVED Horses Never Lie, and I'm reading Considering now. Fantastic reading.


----------



## Nature2horses (Feb 24, 2010)

"What horses reveal", "Dancing with horses" and the new book "the horse seeks me" by Klaus Ferdinand hempfling. The newest book is available in August.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Nature 2 Horses
Where did you find the photo of the stallion you use as an avatar?

My mare and that stallion would make a perfect match
What breed is he - Andalucian?

Barry G


----------



## LJohnson (Jul 24, 2010)

Tom Moates: "Discovering Natural horsemanship" and "Horse's Thought A Journey Into Honest Horsemanship" 

If you consider yourself a novice or an expert, these comedic tales of trials, tribulations and successes are a good read on the author's experiences. It should also be noted that the author follows clinician Hary Whitney - if you ever have an opportunity to attend one of his clinics, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Danjones (Mar 17, 2010)

clinton andersons book are great and i would recomend _how to think like a horse _i forget who wrote it but its a great way to understand horses


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

I recommend the Monty Robert book also its reall great


----------

